# Dual food safety permits



## RemingtonBees (Aug 31, 2014)

I am looking at using a trailer for both mobile vending and honey processing , the state of Florida(where I live). The state food permits cost 335$ for a honey processor and 300$ for a mobile vendor....how much would it cost to have both?
Can I have both? Does anyone have experience with this?
:scratch:


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I researched obtaining a bottling license a while ago.

I can't answer you question but I do know that if you get a bottling license you must purchase a permit to sell off property. If you don't have a bottling license you can sell any place so there is some redundancy.

If you haven't looked through this link you should

http://www.freshfromflorida.com/Divisions-Offices/Food-Safety/Business-Services/Food-Inspections

If you call Bureau of food safety they will often give you conflicting info. 

Find out who is the regular inspector and ask for that person to contact you ( I'm not sure if they will give you contact info).


----------

